# Montage automatique des CDs

## Anard

Bonjour,

J'ai installé AutoFS pour monter automatiquement les CD que j'insère dans le PC.

Mais dans menuconfig du noyau 5.4.97, je ne parviens pas à trouver l'option "Kernel automounter version 4 support"

Et en effet, quand je tente de démarrer le service AutoFS, il répond :

 *Quote:*   

> anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ sudo rc-service autofs start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting automounter ...
> ...

 

Où puis-je trouver cette option ? Merci.

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

Cherche File systems  ---> Kernel automounter support (supports v3, v4 and v5)

 :Wink: 

----------

## Anard

Merci, j'ai réussi à retomber dessus. Quand on tape H (Help) dans menuconfig, on retombee sur son vrai nom, qui aurait été retrouvé par une recherche générale :

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS

----------

## Anard

Bonjour,

Ceci dit, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. J'ai modifié les fichiers de configuration de AutoFS comme ceci :

/etc/autofs/auto.master : j'ai décommenté cette ligne :

/misc	/etc/autofs/auto.misc

/etc/autofs/auto.misc : j'ai décommenté et modifié cette ligne :

cd		-fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev	:/dev/sr0

Quand j'insère un CD, il faut toujours que je clique dessus dans Thunar pour le monter, donc Rhythmbox ne peut pas le lire immédiatement.

Qu'est-ce que j'ai mal fait ?

Merci pour votre aide.

```
gentoo-imack /home/anard # automount -f -v

Starting automounter version 5.1.6, master map auto.master

using kernel protocol version 5.05

mounted indirect on /misc with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

^Cumounted indirect mount /misc

shut down path /misc

autofs stopped

gentoo-imack /home/anard # 

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pour ma part, je monte cartes SD, clefs USB et disques avec pmount et uam  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ceci dit, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. J'ai modifié les fichiers de configuration de AutoFS comme ceci :
> 
> /etc/autofs/auto.master : j'ai décommenté cette ligne :
> ...

 

Ici, tout est commenté dans auto.master.

Dans auto-misc:

```
cd      -fstype=auto,ro,nosuid,nodev   :/dev/cdrom
```

----------

